# I have a BABY!



## Teedee (May 21, 2005)

Hey All

My donkey baby is here finally. I am sooooo in love! I don't even know if it is boy or girl. But it is a dang cutie. I am going back out to just look at it.. and take a peak and see if it is blue or pink. I have never had a baby donkey before.


----------



## Miniv (May 21, 2005)

Adorable!





MA


----------



## jdomep (May 21, 2005)

Ahhhh so sweet and congratulations! I can't wait for 3 years till I get my own donkey baby.


----------



## dollys*twinkle (May 21, 2005)

*[SIZE=14pt]so cute!!!!!!!!!! i dont have dnkeys so i dont always get to see them so i think it is very very cute[/SIZE]*


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 21, 2005)

I swear....there is nothing any cuter then a baby donkey with thoses dang long ears!!! (at least IMO) Congradulations, whatever it is pink or blue...ADORABLE!!! Corinne


----------



## cowgirl up* (Jun 18, 2005)

aaawww!!! It's adorable!!!!!!!!! Let us know what color it is.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow! What a cutie...looks hugable to me!


----------



## shminifancier (Jun 18, 2005)

Ah,m,, that is a hugable one for sure.. Congrats...


----------



## Shari (Jun 19, 2005)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jun 19, 2005)

YIPEEEE congrats what a cute baby


----------



## joyfdw (Jun 21, 2005)

Teedee said:


> Hey All
> My donkey baby is here finally. I am sooooo in love! I don't even know if it is boy or girl. But it is a dang cutie. I am going back out to just look at it.. and take a peak and see if it is blue or pink. I have never had a baby donkey before.
> 
> 
> ...






That baby is just adorable.. CONGRATS


----------

